# Someone's getting a New Brother!!!!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Temperament testing is done and the results are in. :whoo: arty: This playful little guy is looking to be the best little brother in the world:baby:, he needs someone he can RLH with everyday, snuggle up with in a warm blanket :hug:, play ball and share some yummy treats with:hungry:. In just a few more weeks this little cutie will be making his way to a wonderful forum home where all his dreams of being the best little brother will come true. :clap2:

 ound: op2: :behindsofa:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

What?  There's no way my mom is pregnant! She's like 70! Plus I just got used to being an only child. You are obviously mistaken.... :brick:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh! YOU ARE SOOOO MEAN !!!! 
We need pictures!!! :frusty:
Congratulations!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Amanda!!!! I am so not in the know and tease club.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Daniel.....:biggrin1: 
Great news for our forum friend!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK...who's getting Jasper?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't know what's going on?!?!?! Who are you talking about???


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:dance: Riley & Monte are very excited, what can I say who could resist getting another?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

YEAH!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm so jealous though!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I have you on facebook and your DH said not till next year!!!

Daniel-I hate to disappoint you.... but no baby bro for Daniel!

Amy- well no need for you to check in!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, my boys are very excited... we thought we wanted a girl...but when Kimberly offered us up Jasper how could we refuse? Of course he will have to have a new name. Any one want to play the name game? LOL.

How confused are you now Ann? 

Amanda, sorry to hijack this thread...but I hate secrets.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

But I want to be in the "Club" Amanda!!!! Man, this is just like on the playground....


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Missy said:


> Yes, my boys are very excited... we thought we wanted a girl...but when Kimberly offered us up Jasper how could we refuse? Of course he will have to have a new name. Any one want to play the name game? LOL.
> 
> How confused are you now Ann?
> 
> Amanda, sorry to hijack this thread...but I hate secrets.


Did you trade him for an Emmy? ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leeann- I have you on facebook and your DH said not till next year!!!


Amanda I thought you were taking care of this for me so I could get one this year and this was your way of telling me I'm all set and you have my new boy all picked out for me.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Missy.......Congratulations!!! How wonderful another little boy to cuddle and love. You've wanted another furball for so long and with one of Kimberly's puppies you can't go wrong. I am so excited and thrilled for you.


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

How wonderful for you, Missy!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh I can see this is going to be fun already!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I think you're making your own announcement... :suspicious:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am never "in the know", so I will just have to wait....sigh


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy I thought we were going to share the next puppy... So what weeks are mine? :biggrin1:

Oh and we need to think of a really good name for this special little boy. I am really bad at that so I'll let you handle that department.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- Now that would be an excellent thread! Not tell anyone and get everyone guessing!!! Dash loves to RLH, play ball, and get yummy treats!

:biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

HMMMMM! Amanda? (That's code, lol)
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, you wouldn't be that mean... or would you? :suspicious:

Regardless, I think we need a hint!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina, I gave several hints in different threads, you just have to read between the lines haha.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Lina said:


> Amanda, you wouldn't be that mean... or would you? :suspicious:
> 
> Regardless, I think we need a hint!!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, will you be naming him Chips, Debby?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How about a HINT?

Debby- you aren't going to like this one!!!

This little guy will be living on the East Coast 

Amanda (who also lives on the east coast!)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda,
Secrets about who is getting a new puppy???? Hmmmm, I bet it is Leeann, she is just trying to throw us all off by the DH excuse!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> This little guy will be living on the East Coast
> 
> Amanda (who also lives on the east coast!)


Leeann (who also lives on the east coast!!!!!)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and Missy who also lives on the east coast and is sharing a puppy with Leeann.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, you guys are cracking me up... how exactly do you "share" a puppy? 

Oh and I live on the East Coast too! Is it me?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

But if east coast wasn't a hint...and I wasn't getting Jasper...I would say that Salsa was getting her little brother Chip.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That's what I would say too Missy. Who's nose is that Leann?
Carole


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Here we go again with the guessing game....i dont like this game when i dont know!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Here we go again with the guessing game....i dont like this game when i dont know!!!!


ound:ound:ound:ound:
Yeah, I only like it when I know! 
How come Amanda always knows?
Not fair Amanda. Brat!
:biggrin1:
Carole


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay, I am kind of hoping it's Ryan...  That way we can go visit and see the pup!!  But then again Ryan and Beamer don't live in the East Coast....  Bummer...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Oliver and Comet!:whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> That's what I would say too Missy. Who's nose is that Leann?
> Carole


Carole that is my new puppies nose. Look how cute his eye's are.

Leeann (Who still lives on the East Coast with Missy)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, Oliver and Comet don't live on the East Coast. 

But I do think you have the right idea as to what puppy they're talking about...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sally, Oliver and Comet don't live on the East Coast.
> 
> But I do think you have the right idea as to what puppy they're talking about...


I know but:biggrin1: I know something you forgot!!!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That puppy is beautiful. Is it yours really Leeann?
OMG, more pics please!!
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sally, are you moving to Boston?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, what am I forgetting? You're going to move out here and set up a photography studio with me? :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

People can't move just to get a puppy!!! Maybe there will be another hint coming up


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:tape:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane,
Now YOU are being mean, too!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> :tape:


:whoo::whoo::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Another HINT!!!*

What do you think.....


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so clueless.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK, guys lets put our heads together and show these mean IN-Girls that we don't need them.

east coast:
Laurie (no not 4...well maybe) Poornima..possibly, Lina, could very well be, Karen, just got Dugan, Marrianne-hmmmm? Izzy does need a brother...that would be close enough for a playdate. Marie, Bella needs a bro too...also close enough for a playdate... Does Mary C need a new stud dog? Trish, I would think 3 is enough but who knows? Judy?, Beckett surely needs a brother. Let's see...Is Georgia considered east coast? because I know Cicero would really love a brother...and if Georgia is east coast, so is Virginia and we know Gucci girl needs a strong man in her life...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy I love how you stuck with most of the people close enough to you so you can get your hands on him.

Amanda what's with The Birds???


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Amanda what's with *The Birds*???


I'm guessing that since they're Canadian Geese...someone in Canada?
Who lives in Canada at the East Coast end?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, not me. My two sweet furballs have definitely cured my MHS.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Amanda what's with The Birds???


They look like Canadian Geese?? So is it someone in Canada that is getting a new brother??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, I thought YOU were one of the mean in-girls! 

Amanda, I have no clue what you're talking about... birds? Maybe the person is a bird watcher too? LOL!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ound:Eva, we both were posting at the same time, great minds think alike:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It's me!!!!It's me!!!!! I'm not on the east coast-----but I bet Amanda is stretching east to the central part of the country! Quincy could use a brother you know!!!!:ear::ear:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay----how about-----"I wish it was me"----"I wish it was me" 
Does that work????ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*forum members going psycho?*

who is getting a puppy????


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, LMAO! I think that applies here... I feel like I'm going Psycho too!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

No Lina, I just was trying to pretend. Those do look like canadian geese. Is Beamer getting a brother?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Missy, not me. My two sweet furballs have definitely cured my MHS.


Poornima, there IS no cure for MHS! You are just in between flare-ups!

Sheri, please forgive me!  :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohmygosh, those hints are hilarious (and a bit freaky too!)

By the way, despite the guessing game and the excitement, I just had to throw in my thanks to Jane for testing the Gemstone litter for me today. She's going to be a pro at puppy temperament testing in no time at all! Better yet, they love the play session with Auntie Jane afterwards.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm, I wnder who's getting him...hmm...silent waters are deep (German saying) :evil:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just thought I better throw in some direct hints


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

SOMEONE PLEASE CONFESS OR PM ME PLEASE..............I hate these games.......smiling at myself we are so silly here!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Was this person at Nationals this past year????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Meagan-half of puppy exchanging party was at National


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am pretty sure I know who it is!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Hmm, yes, yes it is me. I just didn't know it until right now.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Meagan-half of puppy exchanging party was at National


Kimberlyound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I just had to throw in my thanks to Jane for testing the Gemstone litter for me today. She's going to be a pro at puppy temperament testing in no time at all! Better yet, they love the play session with Auntie Jane afterwards.


It was my pleasure, Kimberly! I got my puppy fix today. It was too much fun to do the testing with you. Quite a hoot too to see Agate and Scout together playing!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy said:


> I am pretty sure I know who it is!!!!


Missy- what is your guess?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm so excited. ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane said:


> Poornima, there IS no cure for MHS! You are just in between flare-ups!
> 
> :hug:


With that insight on MHS, I need to qualify my earlier statement.......my MHS is under control until Elaine has a chocolate pup with a shiny, silky coat! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

mintchip said:


> Kimberlyound:


Who is she getting the puppy from?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Poornima said:


> With that insight on MHS, I need to qualify my earlier statement.......my MHS is under control until Elaine has a chocolate pup with a shiny, silky coat! ound:


I see! You'll have to work it out with Susan (mckennasedona) - I think she's waiting for that exact same pup!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe Pablo is getting a brother? Maryam's on the east coast!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think this means Agate is mine?:ear:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well there is one lovely east coast lady who has a thing for directors... she has one boy named after one... and well, phsycho and the birds was BIG a clue...but not as big as Jasper's new name was in the gemstone thread. 

Am I right? if I am do I get Aggie (to share with Leeann of course.)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Come out come out where ever you are.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:tape::tape:I know and I'm not telling!:tape::tape:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> Well there is one lovely east coast lady who has a thing for directors... she has one boy named after one... and well, phsycho and the birds was BIG a clue...but not as big as Jasper's new name was in the gemstone thread.
> 
> Am I right? if I am do I get Aggie (to share with Leeann of course.)


She does need a second one!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, not only are you creative, but a great detective too...You guessed it all wrong though. Cause there's also another lady on the East Coast who likes that director-fan-lady and thought it would be a nice tribute to them for taking care of Pablo while we were in NYC.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

And she has been bursting to share this news


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy my plan is for Aggie to be picked up at the same time haha


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think Missy & Sally are on the right track.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

OMG what a stinker I can't believe she didn't tell me!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy, please post your guess.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm with you, Diane. 

???


I'm jealous of whoever it is, though!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Missy my plan is for Aggie to be picked up at the same time haha


Perfect.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Alright, it's me it's me it's me!!!!!!!!!! :whoo:

Yes, that's right Kubrick's little brother, Hitchcock , will be coming to live with us very very soon and he's going to be the perfect city dog, we're sure! I can't even begin to tell you guys just HOW excited I am and Kubrick would be too if he had any idea at all what I'm talking about!!!! 

We were all going to keep you guys guessing until tomorrow, but I caved too soon... I'm such a wimp! :biggrin1:

PS: Here's Kubrick celebrating Hitchcock's coming:










And before you say that's an old picture, we already knew then that Hitchcock was going to be his little brother, we were just waiting for the temperament test to set it in stone... and it DID!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I sure hope that means you are moving back here as well!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

COngratulations Carolina!!!!!! I am so happy for you, we need to have a playdate soon!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Missy, please post your guess.


I don't know...it's kind of fun being one of the mean In-girls!!! LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just wanted to post my congratulations to Hitchcock, formerly known as Jasper, for adopting such a wonderful family. He is looking forward to meeting his older brother Kubrick and their two wonderful human parents.  I'm just sad that they are so far away, but I'll still get to see him on occasion anyway. Yea!! :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new cutie Lina!:whoo::baby::whoo::baby:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Salsa's shedding crocodile tears that Hitchcock isn't going to come live with her, but I am so happy for you!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think you said in another post Kubrick only wants you So now both you and Spencer can cuddle with a puppy!!!!!
Bay Area group when Carolina comes to pick him up---anyone up for a playdate?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ooops cats out of the bag... COngrats Carolina!!! they are going to be a handsome pair!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Lina.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations Carolina, Spencer & Kubrick :whoo:

We need to talk about our plan to steal Aggie on your trip out to pick Hitch up.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- okay here is where you say just kidding. Amanda's DH is in on the game and she is going to be really really surprised in a few weeks 

I am so thrilled but a little jealous! PUPPY COUNTDOWN TIME!!! It seems like just recently you were posting getting ready before going out to get Kubrick


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

YYYAAAHHHOOO! :whoo: Lina, I'm so thrilled! It was kind of hard keeping quiet for the past 10.5 months, but we all made it! I can't wait for you to meet him!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone for the congrats! I am SO excited, I can't even begin to describe it, except to say again how EXCITED I am!!! 

Oh and I want to send out a special THANK YOU to Kimberly for being such a great breeder and deeming us worthy enough to adopt such a wonderful puppy as Hitch is!  And even though we're far away, I'm sure Kimberly knows (and if you don't, you do now) that I'm permanently attached to my camera so you'll get pretty much daily updates from us. Oh and I'm thinking about getting a flip video too, so you'll get to see him in action as well. Maybe that will make up for him being far away a tiny little bit.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Amanda... I think Jim hasn't lost his mind just yet. 

And I totally know where you're coming from re: posting just yesterday about Kubrick! I can't believe he will be 2 years old in 4 months!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations Lina and Kubrick. I'm so jealous.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Carolina forget the flip video...you need the Nikon D90 NOW!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG...Carolina...that's awesome!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Carolina, Spencer and Kubrick! You are in for tons of fun with two furballs and I look forward to seeing lovely pictures of your two.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, I SO tried to pull that one on DH, but he said that what with the cost of the puppy (not only buying him, but buying stuff for him, LOL), the cost of flying out to California, AND the cost of flying Kubrick out there and back (did you know that it's now $100 each way with a dog? Sheesh!), it's just not in our budget. I tried begging, but it didn't work. :Cry:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Congratulations Lina!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats, Lina! You are gonna have so much fun. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sally, I SO tried to pull that one on DH, but he said that what with the cost of the puppy (not only buying him, but buying stuff for him, LOL), the cost of flying out to California, AND the cost of flying Kubrick out there and back (did you know that it's now $100 each way with a dog? Sheesh!), it's just not in our budget. I tried begging, but it didn't work. :Cry:


:frusty:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, WOW, Lina...I AM surprised!!! Congratulations, Girl!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

You will love having 2!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Lina,
Yahoo for you girl!!!! As you know, Kimberly does require photo's sent to the forum often, so I am glad you have agreed to do that too. I look forward to hearing all the Hitch tales to come!


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats, Lina! And I'm so glad to no longer be confused... my brain's far to feeble for all that suspence.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations Lina!
You are in for lots of fun with 2.
Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Lina!!
How wonderful and exciting! You will be having so much fun with 2 you won't even remember what it was like with 1. Can't wait for the pictures to start rolling in!
Do we have a due date?

Beverly


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Congratulations Lina! :biggrin1: It's great to know where Hitch is going...finally! 
Thanks for having mercy on us...I don't know how much longer I would have lasted :frusty:
When's he coming home?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I see! You'll have to work it out with Susan (mckennasedona) - I think she's waiting for that exact same pup!


 Yes, I am!!  A little chocolate girl...... 
Meanwhile I have to finish reading this thread to find out who's getting a puppy!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Lina! You will love having two. Kubrick will be a great big brother.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Eva said:


> Congratulations Lina! :biggrin1: It's great to know where Hitch is going...finally!
> Thanks for having mercy on us...I don't know how much longer I would have lasted :frusty:
> When's he coming home?


Eva - I felt the same way...I would have NOT lasted the night, would have been bugging anyone & every one one this forum all night :boink:

CONGRATS Lina, Spencer & Kubrick :whoo::whoo::whoo: and just an FYI - I LOVE my new flip video.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

aww, congrats!!
Can't wait to hear all about the adventures your boys will have.

Oh, and the best part of these threads. I've learned to ignore them for the whole day, and then go to the last page by the end of the night


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm sure I will love having two... and Kubrick will love having a brother too! 

Eva, we're flying out to get Hitch in February. We'll be flying back on Feb. 8th with him and Kubrick - who has to go because my mom would kill me if I went to California and didn't bring her first granddog along.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tritia,you are a smart one!

Lina, Congratulations! What a blessing!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina, I am *SO* excited for you! You have to join the SF/Bay Area group for a celebration playdate when you're here. I was just thinking that Maddie and Hitchcock are related! Piaget is Tinky's son and Maddie is Tinky's daughter (separate litters). So maybe Maddie will be "Auntie Maddie" to your little Hitchcock? I can never figure these things out, but CONGRATULATIONS! Whoo Hoo! :whoo::clap2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jeanne, I think you're right... Maddie IS Hitchcock's Auntie. I guess Kubrick doesn't care about going after his little brother's AUNT, though, since he loves Maddie so much.  I really will try to get together with you guys for a play date. I'll have to talk to Kimberly about how we're scheduling Kubrick and Hitch meeting and then maybe after that we can do something? I think that would be fun!

And thank you, Sheri!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> I really will try to get together with you guys for a play date. I'll have to talk to Kimberly about how we're scheduling Kubrick and Hitch meeting and then maybe after that we can do something? I think that would be fun!


Count me in, please!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Kubrick's getting a brother!*

Well I saw the little black and white dog on Lina's posts, so I guessed it was her...but going through all those teasing posts to find out! The birds? Wow. And then Psycho!

You guys are big teasers!

The new puppy is an adorable fluff-ball! Lina you have had some major wonderful changes in your life lately! Hope your tail bone is healed before the new puppy and sitting on the plane those five hours!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy am I missing a lot of stuff!!! I didnt even know this thread existed until some anxious person PMed me asking if it was me- 
As much as I would love to have said yes, boo hoo - I guess I am stuck with just three. 

So this morning, I jump on - only to find 4 pageson this precious little puppy!!

Lina - I am so thrilled about Hitch! You are such a fabulous Mommy to Kubrick and I think he will be so happy to have a little brother. I assume that you made sure Hitch is an "active" little boy = right???? Now if you come home on the 8th with him,, will you still be able to meet us at Westminster on the 9th or 10th??? 
And now I get to add one more to my east coast playdate list!! I just cannot wait to meet your new little guy!!! CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND SPENCER!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations Lina...that's such exciting news! Lucky you!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

*YAY Carolina!!!!!!!Congratulations!!* I am so very happy for you! The secret must have been killing you, you must be so excited! :biggrin1:
I can't wait to hear the stories of their antics together.

And I love your new signature!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Congrats Lina!!! I just went to bed last night, giving up on this because it was making me crazy! Nice to get up this morning and know who it is. I'm so happy for you and can't wait to hear all about him.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, I popped on here this moring and found some wonderful news. I am so happy for you and Spencer, you two will just love having another little boy around. What a exciting time for you. He's a real cutie.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Now how can I go to work and tell people the reason I'm smiling is because someone I don't know got a new puppy. Isn't this a wonderful place.
Lina, I've always been attracted to Kubrick's name and I'm so happy he's got a new playmate. It is really a great addition to your life.

Dana


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm sure I will love having two... and Kubrick will love having a brother too!
> 
> Eva, we're flying out to get Hitch in February. We'll be flying back on Feb. 8th with him and Kubrick - who has to go because my mom would kill me if I went to California and didn't bring her first granddog along.


Wow! That's exciting news. You will *love* having two boys, and what a cutie Hitch is. I just haven't been on the forum much and I'm missing so much. He's a lucky little boy who will have his life well documented in beautiful photo detail.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sally, I SO tried to pull that one on DH, but he said that what with the cost of the puppy (not only buying him, but buying stuff for him, LOL), the cost of flying out to California, AND the cost of flying Kubrick out there and back (did you know that it's now $100 each way with a dog? Sheesh!), it's just not in our budget. I tried begging, but it didn't work. :Cry:


How about you fly me out instead of buying the camera and I just take a whole bunch of pictures for you!  I'm sure my Bay Area friends won't mind me and Posh crashing at their house again...

I am so happy for you Lina!:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Congrats Lina!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

and a really cute little brother as well!!!! :whoo:


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations Lina, Spencer and Kubrick ! Kubrick and Hitch will make you laugh and smile a lot more. Having two is a lot of fun. Look forward to the pictures and meeting Hitch.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Carolina CONGRATULATIONS! I'm so happy for you! You are going to LOVE having two Havanese!! Hitch is a cutie and Kubrick is going to love having a brother!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How neat! Congratulations Lina.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

danak said:


> Now how can I go to work and tell people the reason I'm smiling is because *someone I don't know *got a new puppy. Isn't this a wonderful place.


(Emphasis mine)
Dana, LOL!! I just love the way you think. ound:

(Pssst Sally. That's a different dog.)


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats, Lina!!! I can't wait to watch him grow.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just noticed that as well Kimberly--watch for new one coming soon


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK---now that we know who, name, etc...we can ask for PICTURES!!!!! we need PICTURES of Hitch.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You guys are all so sweet! You're just as happy for me as I am, LOL! Thanks so much. 

Laurie, you bet that we made sure that they should be compatible. That's why we hadn't announced it yet... if you go back to the gemstone thread, you'll see that I'm the first person who replied on it and I immediately asked if I could have Jasper. I was already on Kimberly's waiting list (for another future litter... our original plan was to wait until later) but then Kimberly wrote me and asked if I was serious and that I could definitely watch him grow and see how he looked and Spencer and I talked and decided earlier was better anyway, so we said yes! Anyway, we were waiting for the temperament tests, which came out SO perfect for a city dog. Plus, Hitchcock is just a playful, happy little guy, just like Kubrick. Kimberly and I think they will get along fabulously. 

Sadly, though, I don't think I will be able to make it out to Westminster this year. However, I was going to invite you guys coming into the city to come and meet Hitchcock (and say hello to Kubrick too ) if you want to swing by afterwards!

Dana, LOL, so true!!!

Amy, I would totally fly you out but I'm afraid Spencer says that's also NOT in the budget.  You should definitely come out to New York and visit, though! 

Missy, LOL, I'd be happy to comply with pictures but as it is this is probably Kimberly's department until February 8th.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Lina, 

Good thinking - adding another puppy to the mix of your future human babies may not be a good idea. So - maybe you have another "announcement" in a year or two?? :wink:

I just love Jasper. It will be so nice to have a new puppy again, I'm sure!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh come on Spencer! ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I've got to get my butt to Chicago first...then Phoenix in March, July I get to be in San Jose again, and Japan in August...but you know, Autumn looks pretty swell in New York!  We can knit, watch movies, eat good food, and play with the dogs! Sounds pretty perfect. Man, looking at this list I feel pretty fortunate...I have some fun places I get to go see.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, wow, that does sound very impressive! I want to go to a bunch of places this year too, but we're tightening up around here to save for our future home.  I think Autumn in New York is the best and I would love to have you and Posh over to knit and watch movies and eat and gab!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Well, I've got to get my butt to Chicago first...then Phoenix in March, July I get to be in San Jose again, and Japan in August...


Wait, Amy....don't you mean CHICAGO in August? :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Speaking of knitting... did you get onto Ravelry yet? I'd love to friend you if you did.  Here's a link to my page:

http://www.ravelry.com/people/Havnknitlover


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> Wait, Amy....don't you mean CHICAGO in August? :biggrin1:


Oooops! I forgot I get to go to Chicago TWICE!!! I just haven't told my hubby about that plan yet. He is going to think I'm nuts! But, it will be my "birthday" gift.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina I'm terrible about keeping up with Ravelry...but I love it. You're now my first friend there!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> Well, I've got to get my butt to Chicago first...then Phoenix in March, July I get to be in San Jose again, and Japan in August...but you know, Autumn looks pretty swell in New York!  We can knit, watch movies, eat good food, and play with the dogs! Sounds pretty perfect. Man, looking at this list I feel pretty fortunate...I have some fun places I get to go see.


Um....are you forgetting New Orleans for Mardi Gras?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh yeah...Kim I did forget! Ha! Maybe I need to do a Hav tour with Maryam.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Checking to see if my computer is still shaking every time I come to this thread, Lina are you still on Cloud 9 tonight or have you settled down a little till Feb.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, nope still on Cloud 9! :biggrin1:

Kubrick has this really nice ceramic personalized bowl for his food and I just ordered one in brown (Kubrick's is blue) with Hitchcock's name on it. :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, I have to dig up some pics at work, but Hitch looks JUST like Lexi did as a pup. Same markings on his face!! 

By the way - I just love the name!!!!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina,
Congratulations to you, Kubrick, and the Hubby . Hitchcock, could not have chosen a much better family. All the best for a Happy, Healthy, and Prosperous New Year.

Regards,
*'Lo *and *Hank*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina said:


> Leeann, nope still on Cloud 9! :biggrin1:
> 
> Kubrick has this really nice ceramic personalized bowl for his food and I just ordered one in brown (Kubrick's is blue) with Hitchcock's name on it. :whoo:


Well then, there's no backing out now, Lina!!! ound: * CONGRATULATIONS !!! * Oh, how very exciting! :whoo: I think Kimberly's Gemstone thread was just a couple of pgs. long when I picked up that you might get one. Now, don't ask me how I knew this, though I always knew that your 2nd Hav would be from Havtahava. That was felt in my bones even before you visited California, go figure! I'm so glad that Jasper is going home to you, Spencer and Kubrick.

Now, I'm curious.... just WHAT exactly in the temperament testing showed that Jasper would be right for you? I want details because I'm curious! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, I would have to pull out his test results to be specific, but his test resulted in almost all 3s, except for a few of the areas where he got 4s. Funny enough, his 4s were in areas like Sound Sensitivity where he would locate the sound, but wasn't bothered by them at all. (He didn't feel the need chase after it nor be afraid of it. He was just aware of where it was and that was that.) The few things that were 4s all looked excellent for a city dog. It couldn't have been a more perfect match and Jane even made sure by redoing a few of the test areas to see if things changed.

The only area where I would have liked to see a stronger score on all three from this litter was the retrieving. All of them were enjoying going up to the paper and mouthing it or even shaking it, but not a single one wanted to bring it back to Jane. Stinkers. That indicates a wee less need to please. (My pups tend to retrieve about 50% of the time.)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats Lina! I was looking at the January photo challenge and I happened to see your signature with Hitchcock. I was confused until I read this thread. Can't wait to meet the new boy in the Spring!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very interesting, Kimberly. Thanks! 

So if a puppy or dog doesn't really know how to or want to retrieve, that might be interpreted as not having a need to please? Or as a puppy anyway? Ricky learned to retrieve after a few short tries, but I thought that was because I was such a great teacher!! LOL I was just at a party on Sat. and I must have played with the 4.5 mth old puppy there half the evening. I also "taught" him to retrieve! lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This test is specifically geared towards the natural actions of an 7-week old puppy and doesn't have any bearing on how a puppy/dog would react to the same tests at a different age. This is also the same test that is used to sort through potential police dogs.

It specifically states: "The ideal age to test the puppy is at 49 days of age when the puppy is neurologically complete and it has the brain of an adult dog. With each passing day after the 49th day the responses will be tainted by prior learning."

I am very careful not to throw a crumpled piece of paper around my pups nor allow them to see an open umbrella before they go through their temperament testing for this very reason. I want the test to be as accurate as possible. _I just have to make sure my little princesses have their beauty rest first._

The nice thing about this test is that it will also sort through puppies that should never be placed in a home with young children or in a novice dog home. Sometimes puppies really need an experienced home.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm..all that testing stuff is interesting. I'll admit, sometimes all this goes over my head. But, the fetching not being a big pleaser thing had me smiling. Daisy and Bodie will fetch things all day long (especially daisy) Both are also a bit more submissive, and look a bit freaked if caught chewing on something. They'll hide with a q-tip, or an army man's head. Cooper looks at a ball running by like "really? you want me to get that for you? move your fat butt and get it yourself". If he wants to shred the toilet paper and you're right in front of him. He could care LESS, lol. He is NOT a people pleaser by all means.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kimberly you are amazing!!! So...how are we going to convince my darling husband that we NEED two havs?!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> The only area where I would have liked to see a stronger score on all three from this litter was the retrieving. All of them were enjoying going up to the paper and mouthing it or even shaking it, but not a single one wanted to bring it back to Jane. Stinkers.


But they were all totally awesome with regard to touch sensitivity - they will tolerate grooming, no problem! :biggrin1:

Lincoln was not a natural retriever either when we got him, but he did learn


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> The only area where I would have liked to see a stronger score on all three from this litter was the retrieving. All of them were enjoying going up to the paper and mouthing it or even shaking it, but not a single one wanted to bring it back to Jane. Stinkers. That indicates a wee less need to please. (My pups tend to retrieve about 50% of the time.)


Kimberly,
That is SO interesting! I wonder why I've never heard that before?! Tucker won't retrieve, either. I've been trying to teach him some of Cicero's tricks with bringing toys, but, he WILL NOT bring them back. He loves to watch me squeak them and throw them, usually he'll run after them, then he drops down and just chews on them.

So, that means he isn't as interested in pleasing, huh? I think I will remember that for the future. Although, my brother's dog will retrieve till that cows come home, long after you are tired of it, but I don't know that I see he wants to please his family any more than Tucker...I wonder how you measure that, though?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane, 
How fund and interesting that must have been! I'm so envious. That would be a neat learning experience in puppy characteristics.

I'd love to see that on video.

Is 4 good or bad? What is the scale used?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, the fact that Tucker won't retrieve NOW doesn't have anything to do with his willingness to please. That test is only effective at exactly 7 weeks of age. After that, there may be many other reasons why a dog won't retrieve, at least that's how I understand it. Also, even if a dog doesn't retrieve at their 7 week test, it doesn't mean they never will... it just means that they might be a little more difficult to teach how to do it. Kubrick is SO NOT a retriever. He will bring the toy back and as soon as you reach down to pick it up, he snatches it up and runs away, looking back to see if you are following him. It's his favorite game. 

Also, as far as the testing scale it goes from 1-(5 or 6 I don't remember...) with 1 being very outgoing, too too much so actually (in your face, dominant, etc.) and the highest number being extremely shy. 3 is middle of the road. I do remember from what Kimberly told me that one of the 4's that Hitchcock got was in reacting to sounds - meaning that he completely ignored loud sounds, rather than going up to them to investigate - which a 1 puppy would have done right away. In our case, ignoring loud sounds makes him perfect for city living as they are there ALL THE TIME and I don't necessarily want him trying to investigate each and every one - what a hassle that would be, LOL!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, LOL, I guess you knew before I did then! Are you psychic? :suspicious:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ah Lina!*

Everyone is so excited for you!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*OH MY GOODNESS, A NEW PUPPY!! MHS is contagious!!*

I'm at Tahoe with DH and Heath (Biscuit is at dogsitter's) and cannot believe that after just a couple of days out of the loop I missed this entire exciting thread. Lina is getting Kimberly's Jasper, now HITCHCOCK! Love the film director homage, Lina. CONGRATULATIONS and cannot wait until you actually have him in NYC. They will be CITY BOYZ. And looking forward to pix of them together! :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS LINA & KUBRICK! :whoo:

Small request from me. Please advise in advance when major exciting news will be posted so that I can book off work (no computer access - can you imagine?) to not miss wonderful news. Thank you for your help in this matter. 

Kimberly how do you keep these secrets...you know you can always tell me...
anything...:suspicious:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You can always teach fetch but I think his personality with the sounds is perfect for you  Okay, you have to say from the sounds of it Kimberly created the perfect Neezer for you!

Actually in obedience, you will often hear it is better to start the retrieve with a dog who has no retrieve instincts. Cause they won't play with the dumbbell and have too much fun with it. Spinning in it their mouths, playfully grabbing it, etc.

Dora was more of a chase me with the toy type dog and now with dash the non stop ball psycho, she has learned to retrieve in play just to keep the toy away from Dash


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations Lina and Kubrick!!! We will need lots of pictures!
Gina


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats! Congrats! Congrats! 

It is going to be so much fun at your house.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you to everyone!

Amy, I'm sure that Hitch will be a great city dog, and I can't wait to introduce him to it! 

hedgys, LOL! I'm sure that the next time Kimberly will let you in on all her little secrets. 

Amanda, I know, right? It's like he was always meant to come live with us in the Big Apple. :whoo:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations Lina, Spencer and Kubrick!!! You must be so excited. And to get one of Kimberly's puppies...lucky you! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lina, I just noticed your blog. It is wonderful! You are both an amazing photographer and knitter and, of course, dog mom. My DD #2 is 31 and lives on Bleecker St. in the Village/Soho with her BF . They love our Havs and as soon as they live somewhere that allows dogs, they want one too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sheri, you're reading too much into it. LOL! The aspects of this test only apply to testing their temperament and can only be applied to a 7 week old puppy. It doesn't have any bearing on their retrieving as an older puppy or dog. 

Actually, the level where all of the Gemstones scored on their retrieving indicates a higher confidence level and willingness to work with a human. A higher scoring dog would be ideal for specific work such as being a guide dog, doing field trials, etc. (Atwood from the Oranges Litter was my most extreme retriever so far. He and his tester stopped the test to do "fetch" for over 5 minutes before the 2nd tester asked them to continue! LOL Fortunately, it was a perfect fit that he went into a home where they plan to do agility trials with him. He _wants_ to work.)

Due to copyright, I cannot post the testing score interpretation of them, but each test result can have a slightly different meaning. While a dog that scores with mostly 1s is an extremely dominant dog that needs an experienced handler (and highly unlikely to be found in Havanese) and a dog that scores with mostly 5s is extremely submissive and needs special handling and not good for a beginner, you might be surprised that a dog that scores with mostly 6s is going to be very independent, not affectionate and may even dislike petting & cuddling. (A 6 isn't necessarily more submissive than a 5, but you might think so if you went down the rankings in a logical progression.)

In addition, while I was so glad to see all of these guys test high (1) on Touch Sensitivity, if they had higher scores in other areas, that combination is NOT good. With their other scores, the 1 _is_ good.

If a dog scores with a 3 in Social Attraction _and_ Social Dominance, it means "The socially attracted dog is more easily taught to come and is more cuddly and friendly. Its interest in people can be a useful tool in training, *despite other scores*. "

So, even with the general leanings of the scores, there are some other key aspects that have to be factored in as well. It is a fun test for us and for the puppies.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kimberly,
Sounds pretty complicated, but would sure be fun to know results like this in choosing a puppy if the results at least give an indication of inborn tendencies. But, I don't understand "The aspects of this test only apply to testing their temperament and can only be applied to a 7 week old puppy. It doesn't have any bearing on their retrieving as an older puppy or dog." If it only applies to a 7 week old, why do it in the first place? Is it only the retrieving part that applies only to a 7 week old, or all of the testing?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The _test _only applies to that age. The _results_ of the test apply to who/what the puppy is naturally born to be. (Meaning, you can't do these same tests at any other age and expect that it means anything in regard to what the test is seeking. E.g. Retrieving.)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I see. How do you find out if a breeder does this type of testing? Would we ask for it by name? Do many do this? Are there different types?

(So many questions, thanks for taking the time to answer!)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just ask them if they do temperament testing. If they say yes, then ask them about it. As far as I know, there is only one tried & true temperament test. (I sent you more info by email.)


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Here are some links that show how they temperment test.
I was learning about it while I was waiting for Todd to come home and I saved the links for future use 
http://www.nrta.com/breedforfoundation/temptest.html
http://www.canadawestieclub.ca/westies/temp2.html


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh Lina, I'm so happy for you! You've been a part of the puppy-snatching club for too long. It's your turn for #2!! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- Cindy made a very good point. You and I started the SPSL and we both got puppies from breeders on the forum! I bet our membership goes up rather quickly!!!

Amanda


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OK Lina, it's been 2 days now...WE NEED SOME more pics ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Cindy! LOL, Amanda, we should definitely have the SPSL membership include eventually getting a puppy from a great breeder! 

Michelle, if I could take pictures, I would! Hitchcock is about 3,000 miles away from me, though.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What is the SPSL membership? I might be interested....:biggrin1:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

LOL, I know Lina...That is why I was such a PITA to my breeder, I wanted pics like every other day...NOW that I have him, trying to get any pics is a pain, he does not sit still, can only imagine what those poor breeders go through!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, what's that? If we join does it mean we HAVE to get another furbaby? I could tell DH it was a rule!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, LOL, this was our little club back about a year ago or so. It's the Super Puppy Snatching League... we had plans to snatch puppies away from just about every breeder on this site. Amanda and I were the Co-Founders and we actually both got to snatch puppies away from a breeder on the forum, LOL! Of course we have to pay for our snatches and the ones we had planned before were free.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

The temperament testing is fascinating, I am learning so much !

Lina, the wait will be that much more exquisite because of the distance ! That little face is just too precious for words. It's funny, getting one doesn't satisfy the craving, you want them all. Crazily enough! 
It's a ton of work (but you guys are young, so that part will be easier) , but now we're almost at the 4 wk mark, and I can see things beginning to fall into place. . . like we're a whole new family.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hitchcock !!!!!! when will he arrive !
Do you need a ride to the airport?
Or perhaps I can (ah-hem), pick-him-up-at-the-airport-for-you ? ?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I think the temperament testing thing is pretty darn accurate in Maddie's case. Kimberly told me Maddie was a confident puppy. She is definitely confident and loves to take on a challenge. When I asked her if she was "alpha" (I didn't want an ultra alpha puppy), she said, "only for play". Well *that* was right on the money for sure! Anyone whose met Maddie will tell you the girl loves to play and won't take "no" for an answer. I think that temperament testing is a wonderful addition to a breeder's matching puppies to their best owners.

Lina, you are *so* lucky! But of course you know that. Hitchcock is the cutest boy. He will be perfect for Kubrick!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Isn't it time for the updated pictures?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations! He is absolutely Precious! Sorry I'm late, I hate the guessing game threads, so I wait for them to be over. You must be thrilled


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cordelia, LOL, I'm flying out to California to pick him up, so I don't need a ride to the airport. Sadly enough, you won't get a chance to steal him. :suspicious:

Jeanne, I so agree with that! Actually I just wrote Kimberly an e-mail yesterday about how glad I am that she does temperament testing on the puppies!

Thank you, Kara, I really am!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

OH my goodness just look at that face!!!! I love how his hair is growing out, Kimberly. So rich and just beautiful. It looks like the black spots on his beard are growing out too! Okay, who's jealous? 

Oh and Kubrick would like to say that yes, he's here and he's very excited and waiting for his little brother to come home!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly that is adorable!!!!
Lina I love your new avatar!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! I love that picture of Kubrick!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina said:


> Okay, who's jealous?


I think my husband is, he is watching some cooking show about hamburgers so I had to get on flickr to show him Spencers and what did I see... Brad was like ohhhh who is that, look at him... then when I scolled to show him Aggie he fell in love.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Lina, how can you stand it! Why don't you just come out to California now?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to stand it! Can't you go and just visit him for a day or two? Then go again when it's time to bring him home? I'd be going nuts!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ann and Debby, I would so LOVE to do that but I really can't. I have a meeting with my PhD committee as well as a presentation to do in front of my entire department's student body, one of which is on Friday before I leave to get Hitchcock and the other is the day before I leave! So I'm very very busy until then, which is actually a good thing as it keeps me from going too crazy waiting!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, the new pic of Hitchcock is so cute, his hair is really growing. I love when they get to that really fluffy puppy stage. . . and look at Kubrick's new pic, too, so funny, he's being very coy about sharing that cool toy, I think.. .


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good that you're busy then, you won't go crazy with the waiting! He's just precious!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition to the family, Lina! Very exciting news, indeed!

Hope Castro and I can meet you and your brood soon!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

I found the wait for Bailey much easier (aside from the terrifying time when she was considering changing her mind and keeping him). The time went by so quickly and it gave me time to prepare and to shop for his little goodies. After all, you have Kubrick to keep you busy in the meantime.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, so true! I've found that waiting for the second (so far at least) isn't nearly as horrible as it was waiting for the first - because I already have one to keep me entertained!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

whaaaaaaaaa! I am jealous Lina! I AM JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina, remember when Koob was this little? this just showed up in the random part of the gallery and thought it would help ease your wait a bit to remember little Kubrick puppy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

what a nice picture!
Lina - Hope your trip out West is pleasant ! Will you bring the backpack to carry the little one thru the airport?

 My airport offer still stands. I'd bring him to you, he'd only be delayed by belly kisses!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, awww, I remember when Kubriski (what I call him here at home) was ACTUALLY a Kubriski.  Thanks for posting that. 

Cordelia, LOL, I will keep that in mind. Yes, I'll use the backpack for Kubrick and Hitchcock will be in Kubrick's old Sherpa bag until we can order his own backpack. They're too expensive to spend money on a small one and then again on the one that will fit him when he's bigger!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Marj, LOL, I guess you knew before I did then! Are you psychic?"

I really don't know how or why I had this feeling that you'd one day get a Havtahava puppy, but I just knew!! I suppose I picked up on it, reading your posts over time, but ..... maybe I AM psychic as I have had many "feelings" be spot on before. Anyway, I'm just glad it's worked out for you and little Hitchcock will be flying out east with you soon! :whoo:

I'm really enjoying the discussion about the testing. Kimberly, thank you so much for the information! 

Gotta just love that face! Both Kub's and Hitch's!! You have gorgeous boys there, Lina.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

HOW MUCH LONGER DO WE HAVE TO WAIT FOR THIS LITTLE ONE'S ARRIVAL ON THE EAST COAST????


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha - it's a couple more weeks of him hanging with me.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, only another 2 weeks, like Kimberly said. I'm SO busy with this presentation, though, I barely have time for myself, so it's going by fast for me.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

UGH!!!!!!!! Are there at least any more fur baby photos to keep us sane until then???:frusty:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Lina - good luck on the presentation or the dissertation or the defense.
Hope it goes well.

Some of us might be on the flight from the west coast back east, just in case you need a few extra hands (just kidding,


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

can we at least get some more Pictures Kimberly? Please?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, check the Gemstone litter topic.


----------

